
Tearing down the world's first mass-market electric car - SQL2219
https://neo.ubs.com/shared/d1wkuDlEbYPjF/
======
SQL2219
...we expect that electric vehicles will have 6-7 bearings in the drive module
(e-motor and mini gearbox) compared to 40-50 bearings in a traditional
internal combustion engine.

------
SQL2219
Mechanical complexity is much lower, whereas electronic complexity is higher.
We counted 24 moving parts in the Bolt's powertrain, versus 149 in the Golf.

